# Take your time



## Billopoulos

*Take your time*

So, how do you say that...


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Using tu:
Fica/Está à vontade/Toma todo o tempo que precisares.

Using você:
Fique/Esteja à vontade./Tome todo o tempo que precisar.


----------



## Matthewflanders

Dutch: Neem je tijd...


----------



## BlueWolf

Italian:

Fai con comodo.
Prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve.


----------



## Bienvenidos

One way to say it in Persian/Farsi:

Araam bash. (familiar)


----------



## Joca

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> Using tu:
> Fica/Está à vontade/Toma todo o tempo que precisares.
> 
> Using você:
> Fique/Esteja à vontade./Tome todo o tempo que precisar.


 
OR:

Não se apresse / Não se afobe. (você)

Não te apresses / Não te afobes. (tu)

JC


----------



## Outsider

_Leve o tempo que quiser. / Leva o tempo que quiseres.
_
We seem to have lots of translations for this expression. What does that say about us?...


----------



## Thomas1

It looks that we can translate this expression into *Polish* by many ways too:
_Nie ma pośpiechu._
_Śpiesz sie powoli._
_Nie spiesz się._


Thomas


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi/Urdu

/aaraam se/

Panjabi
/aaraam naal/

There is another word for /aaraam/ in Hindi, but I cannot remember it right now...


----------



## paz21

In Turkish;

Keyfine bak!


----------



## l10ner

Simplified Chinese:
慢慢来 or 不要着急


----------



## Mutichou

French:
Prends ton temps (informal)
Prenez votre temps (formal)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

ne žuri / polako 

(but wait for other options as well).


----------



## linguist786

Like the Farsi/Hindi/Punjabi, the Gujarati is:

aaraam thii
(aspirated t)


----------



## miss_mermelada

In German: Nimm dir Zeit (informal) or Nehmen Sie sich Zeit (formal)


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:


> Like the Farsi/Hindi/Punjabi, the Gujarati is:
> 
> aaraam thii
> (aspirated t)



Interesting enough, in Hindi/Urdu/Gujarati, the phrase literally translates to "from rest" but in Panjabi, it is "with rest."  /naal/ is the equivalent of /saath/ in Hindi.  And /to.n/ would be the equivalent of /se/.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi = Aaram Sey OR Koi jaldi nahin hai...

In Malayalam = Padukaney ; Dhirudi onnum il(y)a


----------



## roh3x2n

Bienvenidos said:


> One way to say it in Persian/Farsi:
> 
> Araam bash. (familiar)


 
I think it means to rest , but to say take your time, would be:

Ajala nako'n.




panjabigator said:


> Hindi/Urdu
> 
> /aaraam se/
> 
> There is another word for /aaraam/ in Hindi, but I cannot remember it right now...


I thought aaraam se meant slowly.
Can't you say something like Tora sa waqt doh/loh ?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

No Spanish speaker yet?  Alright...

In my homeland, it would be:
Tómate tu tiempo.
Con calma.
No te apresures.

There are other ways, but I can't remember now...


----------



## panjabigator

roh3x2n said:


> I thought aaraam se meant slowly.
> Can't you say something like Tora sa waqt doh/loh ?



Aaraam can mean both slowly (in the sense of patiently/cautiously) and rest.

/mai.n ne aaraam kiiyaa/
I rested/relaxed.

/mai.n aaraam se kartaa huu.n/
I do (it) slowly/patiently.  

/thoDaa saa vaqt do/ would be "take some time" and you could say that too.


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> It looks that we can translate this expression into *Polish* by many ways too:
> _Nie ma pośpiechu._
> _Śpiesz sie powoli._
> _Nie spiesz się._
> 
> 
> Thomas



In Polish
_Nie ma pośpiechu. _and_ Bez pośpiechu_. are more like take your time, meaning spend on sth as much time as needed, whereas
_Śpiesz się powoli. _and _Nie *ś*piesz się. _are more of a warning. - don't hurry up.
Śpiesz się powoli can be perceived as a proverb even.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

(A) *«Με το πάσο σου»* [me tɔ ˈpa.sɔ su] --> _at your pace_; *«πάσο»* [ˈpa.sɔ] (neut.) is a MoGr loanword < Italian passo, _footstep, pace_ 
(B) *«Με την ησυχία σου»* [me tin i.siˈçi.a su] --> _at your leisure_; *«ησυχία»* [i.siˈçi.a] (fem.) --> _stillness, leisure, silence_ < Classical fem. noun *«ἡσυχίᾱ» hēsŭkʰíā* --> _quiteness, silentness_ (of unknown etymology).


----------



## Armas

Finnish:
_(kaikessa) rauhassa_ "in (all) peace/calm"
_ei mitään kiirettä_ "no any hurry"
_omaan tahtiin_ "at one's own pace"


----------



## Ergulis

In Czech:

Nespěchej/ Není kam spěchat


----------



## Perseas

miss_mermelada said:


> In German: Nimm dir Zeit (informal) or Nehmen Sie sich Zeit (formal)


Also, "Lass dir Zeit!"


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

*Prenu vian tempon* (literally, _take your time_)
*Ne hastu* (_don't hurry, don't rush, don't be hasty_)


----------

